# Drathaar tough on cripples



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a 2 yr old female drat that I took out goose hunting this weekend for the first time. I have her going to the blind on command, she stays good, so that is all coming along nicely. But, on our first flock, one of the birds came done alive. She ran that bird done, about 100 yards away and proceeded to kick the $#@t out of it. :******: She eventually brought it back, but really dead with some roughed up meet. She is extremely intense. A part of getting her ready for a test last summer, she had to kill a live raccoon. I am afraid this has led to some of her issues! Any ideas on getting her to just pick the bird up and not putting a Mike Tyson on it??


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Flicka said:


> A part of getting her ready for a test last summer, she had to kill a live raccoon. I am afraid this has led to some of her issues! Any ideas on getting her to just pick the bird up and not putting a Mike Tyson on it??


WOW! No doubt this has force fetch written all over it. Look for a good pro around your area and take her.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Flicka; I have a draht also. Most are too soft mouthed on birds but they do have a TON of prey drive. Mine actually barks while chasing a cripple on the water! Britman was right, it does have FF written all over it. I forced mine at 8 months. It could also be that since this was her first (?) goose she was overly excited by it. It could also be that the goose did some kicking as well and the Draht just killed it. Most great hunting dogs I have owened in my lifetime have never retrieved a live bird. They have been bitten, wing beaten, and spurred too many times. I still think you should have her forced, but you might just throw some dead geese for her and see what happens if you don't believe in force. You know, we all force dogs whether you think so or not. Just the act of putting a bird in a dogs mouth and slapping her under the chin is an act of force. A force program just does it more thoroughly and faster.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats a tough one, you have trained and praised her for being aggressive and killing a live animal, not sure how you are going to make her see the difference in a live flapping goose or a ****. I'll bet you don't have any live cats in the neiborhood. :lol:

Not sure I'd want to deal with that on a day to day basis.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

You got the goose back right? Sounds as if the goose did something to her, she didn't like it and put an end to it. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Being her first goose, it was new, they are big and can be nasty. while training my young male for hzp this summer every once in a while if the duck was flapping it wings he would give a shake or two and I would correct him.

how is she on ducks? how did she do on the duck search at the HZP? Mine was having some possession issues this summer only on the retrieve's of duck searches. What I did, is work on hold on the table with a live duck and put out a live duck in the grass and repeatedly sent him on a fetch and correct him on anything I didn't like.

Out of all the duck searches I did this summer all were in the good condition to be used again. That not to say if one ****** him off he wouldn't kill it. :beer:


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I have an 4 year old 80lb male Drahthaar and this is the first year I have used him for goose. The first retrieve was almost the exact same situation, a rather big goose stood up and objected to being retrieved. He must have pecked at the dog because the dog dispatched him pretty quick. I force-fetched Harry at about 6 months and he is a pretty reliable retriever, and that same afternoon he brought a several doves back alive. But he's been rough on geese, generally picking them up by the back and shaking them pretty hard before retrieving if they are alive and put up any resistance. After that he retrieves to hand with a soft mouth. I would put your dog through a force fetch program if you have experience with it, if not with the guidance of a good trainer or hire a pro but I don't think you'll be sorry. Wes


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my drat (4) went through all the tests and has never been overly rough during a retrive, when I first got her she killed rabbits when she caught them and it didnt look friendly to the rabbit, but she has never been tough with a bird by any means, it may just take some time and yelling (electricity), I have had to ring a goose neck or two (I am not that good of a shot) I usually end up giving the final blow


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

ND4LIFE said:


> You got the goose back right? Sounds as if the goose did something to her, she didn't like it and put an end to it. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Being her first goose, it was new, they are big and can be nasty. while training my young male for hzp this summer every once in a while if the duck was flapping it wings he would give a shake or two and I would correct him.
> 
> how is she on ducks? how did she do on the duck search at the HZP? Mine was having some possession issues this summer only on the retrieve's of duck searches. What I did, is work on hold on the table with a live duck and put out a live duck in the grass and repeatedly sent him on a fetch and correct him on anything I didn't like.
> 
> Out of all the duck searches I did this summer all were in the good condition to be used again. That not to say if one ticked him off he wouldn't kill it. :beer:


Good points by all, but I think nd4life hits it best.

I'd go back to the yard/table, buy a few big farm geese and set up my scenario. I think you'll be able to correct it in the yard. The good thing about the table/yard is that you will have control of the situation. In the field you may not be able to see exactly what is going on.

Ahhh, the joys of fur and feather! I love the true versatility of the german test dogs. It amazes me every time I see/read about them. I think it'd be neat to give that stuff a try. My dog just wouldn't be able to do what those dogs do, he's just not nasty enough. I have discouraged him too many times when confronting fur. Had I let him do what he wanted as he encountered fur, he may have been pretty good, not drahthaar good, but pretty good. I do like those nasty vdd dogs! If I were ever to get another breed of dog, it would probably be a draht.

I had know idea there was this many drahthaar guys on the board! I'd like to hear some of your encounters/experiences.


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's. I did the FF when she was about 8 months old. She will return anything, I just didn't like how hard she was on that goose. She is a 55 pound female with a ton of drive. The kids only have one rabbit left out of 6, and she has taken care of a couple of wild cat litters. (only to puke them up in the house, not good  ) I like the idea of getting a couple of live ducks/geese and work with her again on the FF.

I have one observation about draht's, (at least the two I have owned). I have taken both of my dogs out hunting at 5 months of age to SD and ND respectively. I have been amazed both times at what these dogs can do at such a young age. The drive they have and their ability to know what is going on with minimal to no formal training. This can not be said for my brothers 2 yr old lab. He is hoping it does well this year, I hope it does to. But, with that said, he hasn't had to deal with some of the issues I have had to!! Thanks again.....


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

Where did you get your two Drathaars?


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

From Jack Mansfield in Union MO.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow - sounds like we could have a Nodakoutdoors Draht party! I had no idea there were that many DD owners on this site.

Also, Browndog - the hardness test is more about mental stability than killing every furred critter in the county, as many make it out to be. The test is to make sure the dog has enough confidence and drive. It's not something you have to "deal with" on a day to day basis.

Good advice, guys. Enjoy your hunting and your dogs!

Dooger


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Wes said:


> I have an 4 year old 80lb male Drahthaar
> 
> Holy crap, that's one HELL of a Draht!!


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Gonehuntin,
Here's a pic of Harry with a few ducks last year. He's actually a really gentle dog. He's larger than most DDs and doesn't have the long hair or beard. I have some pics of him this year with geese but I have to get them uploaded.

Wes


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I think I figured out how to post the goose pics. I might get the hang of this computer thing yet.

Wes


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wes, thanks for posting those flicks, they are great! Beautifull dog.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

What a DOG! I love bid dog's Wes; Harry's a beaut.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've got a big boy too - he was almost 80lbs at 1.5yo, but he's in much better shape now and has settled in around 75lbs.


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

How do you post pictures??


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Another handsome brute Dooger.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Dooger, That's a fine looking DD!

Flicka, I used the site "photobucket" to store the photos then posted the URL like this:







Maybe someone else has an easier way?

Wes


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

dooger....
nice looking DD
similar coloring to mine


----------

